# ISOM vs Non Isom smell



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

I've got 2 humis. One is for ISOMS only and one is for their cousins. The ISOM box has such a great smell to it. The other box smells good too but the ISOM box just has that smell to it.

Do you guys keep you smokes separated and if you do can you notice the difference?


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

I didn't use to separate them, but I do now and I can definitely tell a difference.


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

I've got a humidor just with Havanas but it ran out of room so I keep some in my tuppy with the NC's. As far as smell goes the ISOM's tend to smell a bit like :BS


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Non Cubans...what r those? I have to say I do separate, but not by any great idea. I just have a handful left that I distribute to smokers without money at work. The ones with money I treat better. But the smell is indeed much better. I had an old FFOX box that I kept spillover cigars in. One day, I got a handful of CC's and I used that box. The next week when I opened it, the box smelled like Chocolate and confections. I batted my eyes and thought, I never had a box full of cigars smell like that before! I am pretty sure it was the Lancero in there. But after smoking that handful, it was pretty much over.....on.....time to bring it. wicky wicky.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

I separate them too, I love the smell in both my humidors,but they are definately different. I guess I give the nod to ISOM's as well. I liken it to a stable or somewhat like the smell when I worked on a farm when I was a teenager. I for some reason remember certain odors or aromas. I can smell something outside and go back to sometime in the past. FASHBACK maybe. Coppertop with his sig line I know kungfu, grasshopper kind of flashbacks.. Well anyway thats my dumbass 2 cents. Nice thread 909..


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

My smokes live in segregated communities.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

floydp said:


> I separate them too, I love the smell in both my humidors,but they are definately different. I guess I give the nod to ISOM's as well. I liken it to a stable or somewhat like the smell when I worked on a farm when I was a teenager. I for some reason remember certain odors or aromas. I can smell something outside and go back to sometime in the past. FASHBACK maybe. Coppertop with his sig line I know kungfu, grasshopper kind of flashbacks.. Well anyway thats my dumbass 2 cents. Nice thread 909..


Yeah, it smells like *POOP*!! :r

My daughter smelled one of them and you should have seen her nose wrinkle up, it was pretty funny!


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Ms. Floydp said:


> Yeah, it smells like *POOP*!! :r
> 
> My daughter smelled one of them and you should have seen her nose wrinkle up, it was pretty funny!


Ah, but what glorious Poop it is!


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

radar said:


> Ah, but what glorious Poop it is!


Hola!
in that case for me isom smell like spicy poop and the non isom is cocoa poop! seriously, cubans are very earthy and spicy smell compare to my limited but exploring real fast non cubans, is more earthy cocoa.
*just the smell!*


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

I do think they smell different, and have to agree Isoms smell better, but i dont really separate them. When i open the humi the ISom smell is more intense so it overcomes the other one.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

I have no experience with Habanos but the few I have had, have a very distinct, tipical smell that no other domestic can match. I bet that some of the more experienced habano smoking gorillas here are able to distinguish an isom from a domestic blindfolded! The cuban leaf is out of this world.


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

I keep the ones I have (Thanks again you lovely BOTL's) on the top shelf of my glass top Humi so I can see them every day and teach my self discipline I am about to set up a coolidor which will then hold my ISOM stash (buying my first box soon) because the temptation is like the Suns Gravitational Pull...Almost...Can't...Resist...Gotta...hold...on...Oh Hell someone put me in a straight jacket  I do love the smell of the ISOM's. The LGC Serie R are close and so is a Partagas Black Lable but not quite the same...


----------



## falconpunch99 (Feb 15, 2005)

I thought something was wrong when I opened my first box of ISOM's. I said to myself, "Man these smell like poop," but now I have come to like the way they smell. Also what do guys think about the aroma of cubans when they're lit? Do guys think they smell different from non-cubans, are they better, or what? I can say that every time I light up a Monte #2 when I'm smoking with friends the aroma pierces through all the smoke from the other cigars, much to the delight of all.


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Ah, yes, it's like driving through the country, where the warm, toasty aroma of manure hits the olfactory senses like a Tyson left to the cranium. It's a comforting smell. The smell of growth. The smell of life. The smell of...

...oh, who am I kiddin'. Poo is poo!!! :BS :BS :BS :BS


----------



## Heartpumper (Jul 31, 2004)

In an interview one of the Baldwin boys described ISOMs as smelling like "chocolate and horse s&*t".

Even my cigar hating wife can smell the difference in the two humidors.


----------



## texasaero (Mar 8, 2005)

I've got them seperated. A cow pasture smell. And leather smell.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

I love how my cooler smells when I open her up. Smells like cedar and cuban cigars. How could you not love that


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

coppertop said:


> I love how my cooler smells when I open her up. Smells like cedar and cuban cigars. How could you not love that


AMEN!


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

It's good to know I'm not the only one that sticks his face in the humidor.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

radar said:


> AMEN!


Coming from the man with the original edison-a-dor.....

speaking of edisonbird......how is he doing? Let him know that we think of him and his wife all the time. They are both in my thoughts.


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

coppertop said:


> Coming from the man with the original edison-a-dor.....
> 
> speaking of edisonbird......how is he doing? Let him know that we think of him and his wife all the time. He and his wife is always in my thoughts.


PM comming.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

radar said:


> PM comming.


  Thanks radar


----------



## ilikecigars (Mar 24, 2003)

my wife doesnt like the smell when i open my humi...  i cant understand her..thats just so wrong.
to me its a lttle bit of heaven,mmmm that barn yard/ceder smell...she says it smells like sheat...i say yes i know..dont ya love it? :r


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

pinoyman said:


> Hola!
> *cocoa poop!*


That sounds like a cereal to me... :r


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I keep them seperated for now, but as soon as my Cabinet Humi is completed I will merge the 2 into 1. However my domestic stash is quikcly dwindling and I really don't see a need to replace it Yep, I'm pretty much giving myself over to the darkiside. Vader stuck out his hand and I accepted it, emperor's laughing in the back and I can't help but think "When do I get one of those cool laser swords"


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

Definitely keep them seperated...the small 200 stick humi(more expensive,less functional) has the nc's....the 155 qt. igloo-a-dor (less expensive,definitely more functional)has the *goods*,baby!Loaded to the brim and teeming with that lovely odiferous lusciousness... :BS 
:w


----------



## Papa Herf (Feb 27, 2005)

Lost Sailor said:


> Definitely keep them seperated...the small 200 stick humi(more expensive,less functional) has the nc's....the 155 qt. igloo-a-dor (less expensive,definitely more functional)has the *goods*,baby!Loaded to the brim and teeming with that lovely odiferous lusciousness... :BS
> :w


My wife says the ISOMs smell like mulch. I told her she's right, and we need a LOT more mulch. I also told her that it will take many, many more boxes adequately to mulch our yard. Somehow, she doesn't see the humor in that.


----------

